
Google CIO's IT advice: Let users pick their own hardware and software - iProject
http://www.zdnet.com/google-cios-it-advice-let-users-pick-their-own-hardware-and-software-7000005192/
======
bediger4000
This will never work. It reduces incentives for all mid- to upper-level IT
managers. They can no longer revel in the pain they cause users, nor can they
enjoy the feeling of tightly controlling everything.

Also, no more discreet rounds of Bikini Golf in the Bahamas with 20-something
sales staff of large software vendors.

Like I said, this will never work.

